# carpet on aluminum



## jbp84 (Feb 28, 2011)

been lurking and looking at all the carpet post didnt find answer for my question so i will ask. i have a 1648 weldbilt boat front deck is aluminum i was wanted to glue my carpet straight to it but whats is best process for doing this? any tips on cut it to?
i read in another thread the guys were syaing lay your board on the carpet well i dont have a board my deck is aluminum floor so im going to attempt to glue straight to it. 
also does anyone have some pointers or pics on building a deck for the rear to cover batteries and gas tanks i been meanign to get some pics of the boat its 2009 model


----------



## PartsMan (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not sure how they did it but my benches have ugly maroon carpet glued to them.
It is stuck down VERY good. (I wish I could get it off easily)


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 1, 2011)

Had new marine carpet put in my aluminum jet boat last week. The upholstery guy took a putty knife and took the old carpet off the aluminum pretty easy. The boat sitting next to it had plywood and he was looking for multiple words to use on it. It was terrible to get off the plywood but came right off the aluminum of mine.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 1, 2011)

I think it all depends on quality of carpet, kind of glue used, and surface it's glued to.

I had cheap astro turf on my aluminum deck. That came up easily, but the glue was another story. I used a grinder with a brush for hours and ended up having to get Aircraft stripper to thin the remaining glue. I went through almost a gallon of that before I had all the glue cleaned off. What a mess that was. Took several days of work....and this was just my front deck on a 1648.

As for gluing down new carpet....just be careful in your cutting....and use a good outdoor carpet glue. You shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 1, 2011)

Go to Lowes and pick up a gallon of contact cement from the Paint department.

Its how my carpet is glues straight to an aluminum roadsign:












just cut use a cheap paint brush and paint it on the area you want to carpet as well as the back of the carpet. let it tack up for a few minutes, then set the carpet in place and rub your hand across it.
*(BEWARE: once the contact cement comes in good contact with the back of the carpet, there us no fixing positions.*


----------



## bulldog (Mar 1, 2011)

I glued my carpet directly to the aluminum and it works perfectly. Where you buy the glue, there will be putty knives there with grooves in them to make the glue go on a little thicker. Make sure you get the correct putty knife.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 1, 2011)

Glued mine directly to the painted aluminum decks in my rig. As mentioned above use the proper tool to lay the glue. I used a small 1/8" notched trowel, then used a wooded rolling pin on the carpet to get any bubbles/large globs of glue evened-out.


----------



## FishingBuds (Mar 1, 2011)

I used 3M adhesive glue spray to apply my carpet straight to the bench seats/ no wood. This has been 3 to 4 years ago on my 1436 build and it still holds strong and nothing has curled up at all. I went by the directions is all I did, others have tried it with succses and others have failed at it, but one guy admitted he did not go by the directions and believes he rushed the job, you have to wait a bit(30 seconds) before you apply the carpet after spraying. I sprayed the aluminum seat and the carpet before I applied it. It worked great and will use it again if I ever need to.


----------



## perchin (Mar 1, 2011)

yep... directly to the aluminum will be just fine sir. Here is some good stuff to use, and its fairly priced.


----------



## jbp84 (Mar 1, 2011)

Went to lowes got some more better looking carpet got two cans 3M 77 adhesive tonight I trim the carpet down some were I could work with ran wires through it and cut seat pedastal out. Also got carpet knife that could be worse tool I ever bought it cut took multipul times and edges are frayed im so po


----------



## fender66 (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks like a good start to me. Keep it up and show us pictures of the progress.


----------



## jbp84 (Mar 2, 2011)

Well I glued both aluminum and carpet I was working on my own and it was drying fast I tried to situate it as fast as I could but pulling wires through trying to align the pre cut holes wasn't easy. The rh front corner was maybe 1/8th off but here results


----------



## jbp84 (Mar 2, 2011)

Front view


----------



## jbp84 (Mar 3, 2011)

Can anyone give me some ideas building a rear deck paw inlaw is knocking 300lbs I need to make a deck that will hold him up I figured it would look better with the battery and gas tank enclosed


----------



## jbp84 (Mar 3, 2011)

A side pic I wanted the deck flush with the bench my concern was if the motors ever raised it will hit the deck


----------



## 00 mod (Mar 3, 2011)

Jbp. Where are you located? I have a weld built and a rear deck added on. It is all aluminum construction and is probably what you are looking for. I will post some pics when the rain quits and I can take some good ones.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 3, 2011)

jbp84 said:


> A side pic I wanted the deck flush with the bench my concern was if the motors ever raised it will hit the deck


you have to notch the back deck to account for that


----------



## jbp84 (Mar 3, 2011)

00 mod said:


> Jbp. Where are you located? I have a weld built and a rear deck added on. It is all aluminum construction and is probably what you are looking for. I will post some pics when the rain quits and I can take some good ones.


Im down in macon,ga were second owner of the boat the original owner got it from backwoods boat


----------



## 00 mod (Mar 4, 2011)

jbp84 said:


> 00 mod said:
> 
> 
> > Jbp. Where are you located? I have a weld built and a rear deck added on. It is all aluminum construction and is probably what you are looking for. I will post some pics when the rain quits and I can take some good ones.
> ...




That is where I got mine from. Might be the end of the weekend, but I will uncover my boat and take some pictures for ya. 
Jeff


----------

